# nella coppetta vs. nel bicchierino



## Pitt

Un saluto a tutti!

Vorrei sapere la frase giusta (in gelateria):

1. Vorrei due palline a la vaniglia _nella coppetta._
2. Vorrei due palline a la vaniglia _nel bicchierino_.

Molte grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

1. Vorrei due palline di (gelato alla) vaniglia _nella coppetta.


_Io quand'ero piccola dicevo "nello *scodellino*" (in Emilia).


----------



## Pitt

Vorrei due palline di gelato _al cioccolato_ nella coppetta.

È giusto così?


----------



## phiona

Pitt said:


> Vorrei due palline di gelato _al cioccolato_ nella coppetta.
> 
> È giusto così?


 
Giusto!


----------



## Pitt

Molte grazie! 

_Vorrei due palline di gelato nella coppetta: una al cioccolato ed una a la vaniglia._

È giusto così?


----------



## panzona

"Coppetta" è ciò che userei anch'io, ma "bicchierino" è certamente usato anch'esso.

Nota d'uso: si dice anche "in" coppetta (ma *non* "_in_ bicchierino"!).

Altra piccola nota "culturale": nonostante sia un metodo usato anche in Italia, le "palline" non sono così comuni come lo sono in Germania (dove, secondo la mia esperienza, costituiscono "l'unità di misura" del gelato). Lo erano di più quando ero bambina, ma adesso in Italia il gelato si serve per lo più con la spatola, e questo fa sì che si chieda "un cono/coppetta da xxx euro" oppure "da xxx gusti" (nei posti maggiormente turistici spesso per il prezzo più basso danno un solo gusto, al secondo prezzo corrispondono due gusti e così via, ma non è certo una regola).
Le palline rimangono nelle coppe gelato, che però di solito sono coppe standard, o nel gelato che viene dato a fine pasto nei ristoranti.
Ovviamente...  nessuna di queste osservazioni è una "regola", parlo solo della mia esperienza ! Volevo solo farti sapere che chiedere "xxx palline" non è sempre ciò che un italiano direbbe per ordinare un gelato!

ciao,


----------



## gc200000

Se nelle gelaterie della mia zona chiedessi delle palline di gelato, credo che mi riderebbero in faccia


----------



## phiona

Io quando entro in una gelateria normalmente dico:
Vorrei una coppetta da xx euro di cioccolato e vaniglia.
Senza addentrarmi in ulteriori particolari tipo gelato, palline, gusto ecc.


----------



## ursu-lab

Pitt said:


> Molte grazie!
> 
> _Vorrei due palline di gelato nella coppetta: una al cioccolato ed una a la vaniglia._
> 
> È giusto così?




Ha ragione Panzona. Di solito diciamo:

  vorrei una coppetta da X euro: cioccolato e vaniglia.


----------



## Pitt

Molte grazie a tutti!


----------



## marco.cur

Fino alla fine degli anni sessanta il gelato si serviva solo con la spatola, e si chiedeva un gelato da x o y lire (i più comuni erano da cinquanta e da cento). Poi hanno inventato la macchinetta infernale che fa le palline, e siccome si poteva servire un gusto per ogni pallina il prezzo veniva stabilito a gusto, abitudine che è rimasta tuttora, almeno qui a Cagliari, anche se le palline non vengono quasi più utilizzate.


----------



## charyuop

gc200000 said:


> Se nelle gelaterie della mia zona chiedessi delle palline di gelato, credo che mi riderebbero in faccia


Io sono 10 anni che non vivo piu' in Italia, ma lo stesso sono scoppiato a ridere quando ho letto 2 palline...almeno non ha chiesto "du palle di gelato"   (non vorrei offenderti Pitt, stavo solo scherzando).

In quanto a bicchierino mi chiedo se e' un'usanza regionale. Io sono nato e cresciuto a Milano, ma gelato nel bicchierino non l'ho mai sentito. L'unico bicchierino che conosco e' alcolico.



marco.cur said:


> Fino alla fine degli anni sessanta il gelato si serviva solo con la spatola, e si chiedeva un gelato da x o y lire (i più comuni erano da cinquanta e da cento). Poi hanno inventato la macchinetta infernale che fa le palline, e siccome si poteva servire un gusto per ogni pallina il prezzo veniva stabilito a gusto, abitudine che è rimasta tuttora, almeno qui a Cagliari, anche se le palline non vengono quasi più utilizzate.


 
E diciamoci la verita'...le palline non le sapevano fare in nessuna gelateria. Ho visto gelatai disintegrare coni, staccare le palline con le mani, bestemmiare in turco...e ci credo che le palline non esistono piu'


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dalle mie parti, in Emilia, si dice CONO e VASCHETTA/SCODELLINO.
In Romagna ho sentito usare MASTELLA/MASTELLINA per il nostro VASCHETTA/SCODELLINO
Freschi saluti.
GS


----------



## ursu-lab

@Giorgio: Lo scodellino (in Emilia) è la coppetta, ma la vaschetta è quella grande, da un litro o mezzo litro.


----------



## Blackman

Si vendono in base al prezzo, cono o coppetta, ma spesso si servono ancora in palline.


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> Si vendono in base al prezzo, cono o coppetta, ma spesso si servono ancora in palline.



Ma dipende dal luogo. In Sicilia non si serve affatto in palline, non esistono proprio... Le ho viste, invece, ad esempio in Emilia...


----------



## Blackman

Da non dimenticare, insieme a spatola e palline, i riccioli, che si ottengono con un attrezzo curvo e arrotondato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ursu, 
mi sa che hai ragione tu. Però....più ci penso e meno lo so.
GS


----------



## ursu-lab

@Giorgio: quando si compra il gelato per portarlo a casa e per due, tre o più persone, si compro nella vaschetta (col coperchio) di polistirolo, no?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ursu, è proprio vero, hai ragione tu.
GS


----------

